# TRUGGY TIRE LOT, 1/8 BUGGY TIRE LOT, FUEL, HAULER BAG



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I have two lots of items that I purchased off a local racer, and are not feasible to ship on ebay, so they are for sale locally here:

First lot is for (10) sets of truggy tires. Some LPR's, some standard. All with PLENTY of tread....many near new! Perfect selection of tires for just about any track Texas can throw at you! You know how expensice these are new, so snag'em here cheap! Cash or Paypal only please. Pick up is in Cypress (NW Houston). $100 takes them all!!!!

c[email protected]


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Second lot is for an Ofna hauler bag w/radio bag, (20) sets of used/new 1/8 buggy tires, (2) Ofna Chrome-top stater boxes, a vintage RC10GT in unknown condition, a couple of fuel bottles, about 1/2 gallon of Byrons Generation 2 30% fuel, and about 1/3 Gallon of Byrons Generation 2 25% fuel. $100 takes all this stuff too!!!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Courtney, I'll take lot #2. Can we set something up for Saturday or Sunday? I'll come to your place and pick them up. Let me know.:cheers:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

all yours my friend......I'll PM you momentarily.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Man, I would really like to get lot #1 too. Won't have enough spare cash for both though. Would you have any interest in working a trade? I have a nice first gen 3PK to offer, 75mhz. w/ receiver. I'll add some cash to sweeten the deal too.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Just PM'd you my contact info......give me a call and we'll work something out.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

sale pending on all items..........


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Gary.......sending you a PM......


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

hey CV, do you have either lot still available?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

all sold..........


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Be careful!! Rex Cars and SwayOveride will turn you in for posting for sale items on this forum. Even if you can read and write. LOSERS!!:work:


----------

